# Grape leaf wine



## Archie (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anybody made wine with grape leaf that C.J. Berry wrote about in his book, if so would you share the recipe with me. I just planted 10 vines this year and would love to make something from them before 3 yearsfrom now.
Thanks Archie


----------



## grapeman (Sep 18, 2008)

I have never made one from the leaves Archie so I don't know about that, but you should be able to have some grapes before another three years. I don't recall the varieties you planted, but if they are hybrids you could keep a few next year and a fair crop in the third year, with pretty close to a full crop the fourth year. As long as your growth was good this year, you should have a very healthy vine next year. If it is good and vigorous, you can leave a few clusters per vine to help hold the vine in check.


I hope someone has tried grape leaf wine and can give you a recipe.


By the way Happy Belated Birthday. I knew I should wish you a Happy Birthday on the 16th, but you hadn't checked in for a while. Good hearing from you!


----------



## Archie (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank Appleman I had a great birthday.I have been busy makeing wine for a guy that has 4000 hybread grapes planted.I also planted hybreads and yes i willget some next year I think but only have 10 vines.Doing real well for Nevada.We made 11 gal of frontenac.


----------

